# Can someone please Describe all the Primarchs Personalities to me?



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

OK this may sound dumb, But Im having a hard time choosing a Primarch That I like the most. I think all are fascinating. I just want to know all the Primarchs Personalities? what kind of primarch are they? so I can know which one is more related to me. thanks.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

It is difficult to describe their personalities as due to their very nature they are completely unrelatable to us, they are pretty much gods from our perspective. However, several books have suggested that each primarch represents a different aspect of the Emperors personality, or emotions. This is the opinion I have formed of each primarch, so feel free to disagree with me on this. 

1. Lion El'Jonson - Tactics
2. Removed from records
3. Fulgrim- Pride and perfection
4. Perturabo- Cold and distant, liked technology.
5. Jaghatai Khan- No idea, supposed to be flashy and good with a sword. 
6. Leman Russ- The emperors Executioner. The son that will do whatever is necessary, however brutal.
7. Rogal Dorn- All about defence, very stoic and loyal but he does have a temper, rival to Pertuabo
8. Konrad Curze/Night Haunter- Bit of an emo, loves spreading fear and terror, manically depressed.
9. Sanguinius- Bit odd here, to quote Horus in False gods ‘each of us carries a part of our father within us, whether it is his hunger for battle, his psychic talent or his determination to succeed. Sanguinius holds it all’ 
10. Ferrus Manus- Likes to make weapons, use technology. 
11. Removed From records
12. Angron- Anger, wrath, rage, PMS. 
13. Roboute Guilliman- Obeying the rules, being stoic. 
14. Mortarion- Not too sure, being all gloomy, he looks like the girm reaper
15. Magnus the Red- Wisdom and psychic power, also arrogant though. 
16. Horus- In his own words he represents ambition, the will to rule.
17. Lorgar- Faith.
18. Vulkan- I know little, likes to play with fire, also likes making weapons. 
19. Corax- Gurilla tactics, uses a jet pack, whips and claws, fights tyrants, can make it so people don’t notice him. Again I don’t know much.
20. Alpharius - Secrecy


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Also, it sounds like yourquestions belong in the 40k fluff section as they are not book related? You many find faster responses in there mate. Try and keep this section BL literature specific.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry BS. I really havent looked in the other sections of the Page. Its cause I was lookin for a screen saver for my Blackberry today, but I couldnt decide who I liked. So i posted this question to get a better view point of the Primarchs.


----------

